# New cemetery fence idea?



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

this is what i have


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Good idea but to me, it looks like a guard rail from a wrestling event. Maybe with some modification it would turn out horrifying.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you weld for a super sturdy version? A couple of spear tips and some scroll work placed in ever other gap and you could have a pretty cool looking fence! 
http://www.kingmetals.com/Catalog/ItemContent.aspx?ItemNumber=5158

On the more economical and non welding side, you could probably get some dollar store plastic spooky fence, cut it up, hot glue it on the frame and spray paint it black. Kinda like this, only the cheaper version...
http://www.partycity.com/product/cemetery+fences+29in+x+18in+2ct.do


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

hallowicked said:


> Good idea but to me, it looks like a guard rail from a wrestling event. Maybe with some modification it would turn out horrifying.


Thanks now that is going to be stuck in my head lol


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

dustin2dust said:


> Can you weld for a super sturdy version? A couple of spear tips and some scroll work placed in ever other gap and you could have a pretty cool looking fence!
> http://www.kingmetals.com/Catalog/ItemContent.aspx?ItemNumber=5158
> 
> On the more economical and non welding side, you could probably get some dollar store plastic spooky fence, cut it up, hot glue it on the frame and spray paint it black. Kinda like this, only the cheaper version...
> http://www.partycity.com/product/cemetery+fences+29in+x+18in+2ct.do




No welding here 
I do like the idea of scroll work in every other gap

I Just came across two frames so I figured I could try to use them with my columns, going to make shorter ones (half size) for each corner


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I created with pvc pipe and the top is the small fence sold at party city


----------

